# Best Laptop without taking a 2nd mortgage out?



## Dubie (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought CS3 over a year ago but have hardly used it because my computer is just too slow. I have an Emachine T3256 and it's my work computer running Quickbooks. I open CS3 and it is slow and horrible.

I want to buy a laptop to support only CS3/photography. What should I be looking for? Should I get one best for gaming?


----------



## vandy1821 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Toshiba satellite 105 running Vista with 3 gig of ram and using CS4 works great. You wont need the best computer on earth that's just your choice. I also use my Emachines desktop running Vista and only 1 gig of ram it still runs fairly fast. Check TigerDirect.com - Computers, Computer Parts, Computer Components, Netbooks & Electronics they have some great deals on nice machines MOST of there products are refurbished but they are done from the factory (Dell, Emachines, Toshiba) so the quality is just the same as new unit. But saves some cash. Just my .02


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't get a laptop for serious photo editing.  The screens aren't great for color accuracy and calibration and since the viewing angle won't be consistent, that just makes things worse.  

Try adding RAM to your current computer.


----------



## Dubie (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Don't get a laptop for serious photo editing. The screens aren't great for color accuracy and calibration and since the viewing angle won't be consistent, that just makes things worse.
> 
> Try adding RAM to your current computer.


 
I was afraid of that. 

I always hear nightmares about adding RAM, etc. 

If I can afford, would you suggest new computer big enough for CS3 and Quickbooks? My computer is a 2004 and we always end up upgrading to a new computer every few years due to the technology changes.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL

I just maxed out my ram.

Shut the power off, slide a lever to remove the side cover, snap in the modules, done... (Dell)

The few sites that I shopped for ram had a wizard to tell you what works on your model, ended up just buying from Dell.  

Cheers, Don


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 22, 2009)

> I always hear nightmares about adding RAM, etc.


It's one of the easiest upgrades you can do.  The key is knowing how many slots you have available and choosing what type of RAM to buy.  As mentioned, there are plenty of sites that can help you with that.


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 22, 2009)

Buy any current computer/laptop.  Yours is a 2004 with an Athalon XP 3200 and 512 gig RAM.  You say CS3 runs too slow.  Mine is a 2005 with an Athalon XP 3500 and 1 gig RAM and runs CS3 just fine.  Some of the heavier editing may be a bit slower, but it's definitely workable.

Thus, any computer currently available should run it just fine.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 22, 2009)

Stick 3 gig in, use crapcleaner to get the junk out, remove progs you dont use, defrag, go to blackvipers site and stop useless windows services and it'll scorch through cs3, I built this in 03, run xp pro and follow my own advice, its rapid. H


----------



## FrankLamont (Sep 22, 2009)

IPS monitor, 4GB memory, Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4GHz, reasonable graphics cards (discrete)... should be enough.


----------



## emma123 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

@mrodger you are right i have dual-core system with 1gig (2x512) ram and integrated Nvidia chipset graphics and it works very good in my laptop. But yeah heavier files takes much time but other are ok.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 23, 2010)

People dislike laptops, but really with a good HD screen, you're set.
Asus G73JH - Love this baby. Big and beautiful. Full 1080p HD, 8gb ram, 640gb Harddrive, ATI 5870 GPU ( Best single graphics card out ), and last but not least Intel i7 quad core. 
Multitask like a CHAMP and game like no tomorrow.


----------



## McCoyC (Aug 24, 2010)

You can still get a laptop but you will want to get an external monitor to use with it. Look into getting a cheap docking station with it so that you can go mobile when you need to without the hassle of disconnecting a bunch of wires.


----------



## Bram (Aug 26, 2010)

Stephen.C said:


> People dislike laptops, but really with a good HD screen, you're set.
> Asus G73JH - Love this baby. Big and beautiful. Full 1080p HD, 8gb ram, 640gb Harddrive, ATI 5870 GPU ( Best single graphics card out ), and last but not least Intel i7 quad core.
> Multitask like a CHAMP and game like no tomorrow.


 

Your right this is a wicked good device, also check the price tag on this puppy. $1300.00! man for a laptop, sorry not paying that haha.


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 26, 2010)

Stephen.C said:


> People dislike laptops, but really with a good HD screen, you're set.
> Asus G73JH - Love this baby. Big and beautiful. Full 1080p HD, 8gb ram, 640gb Harddrive, ATI 5870 GPU ( Best single graphics card out ), and last but not least Intel i7 quad core.
> Multitask like a CHAMP and game like no tomorrow.


 
Just picked one up last weekend, and it is an absolute killer laptop for the $$....  but I'll be the first one to admit the monitor still sucks for editing.  If your viewing angle is the slightest bit off, it will show in your prints.  
I just plug in my external for editing work.


----------

